# Getting goats to eat minerals?



## Buckhuntr (Oct 4, 2012)

We got a goat mineral block. Goats peed on it, stood on it, but wouldn't eat it. We then got loose minerals to mix with the feed. Just falls to the bottom, and goats don't eat it.
Got sweet feed, thinking the loose minerals would adhere to the sticky feed. Doesn't adhere, falls to bottom of food trough, goats don't eat it, but getting fat on the sweet feed (---- near knock me over trying to be first to the feed).
Suggestions?


----------



## BoerMomma (Oct 16, 2012)

I always heard the blocks were a waste of money. I just leave a bowl of loose minerals out and they eat it when they need it (if that makes sense) sometimes they will go a week without touching it, then others they nibble a little each day.


----------



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

I really have to monitor mine, Sometimes I'll put it out and it will be gone the next day so I skip a day or so and put it out again. Never used a goat block in the 22 years I have had goats: Loose minerals for cattle is what I used with 2600ppm copper


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Don't mix it with the feed, just put it out for them 24/7 for them to eat as they want it. Their salt cravings will draw them to it. If they don't start eating it well, then it may have too much salt in it. What brand is it? Purina is known for goats not eating it well.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Since there's almost always humidity here which causes it to cake, never mind someone sticking their hoof in it OR the LGDs chewing the plastic feeder I go out daily with a pan of loose minerals (Right Now Onyx)
Everyone scarfs them down like gangbusters. All are between 4 1/2 mo & 3 mo preg. Even the open 10 mo old & the wether cant get enough. 
The fresher the better.:icecream:


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I only put out about 1/4 to 1/3 cup at a time for a dozen goats. Sometimes it's gone in one day, sometimes it's several days. Any more and it cakes up.

I use Purina and Onyx Right Now.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I use the 2 sided black plastic dishes sold at Tractor supply. I put a small amount out at a time like Alice does in 1 side & baking soda in the sother. The dishes are great because it keeps it off the ground so they aren't stepping in it & you can hang it high enough they won't poop or pee in it if you pick the right spot.

I use ADM Alliance Goat Power Loose Mineral but used to use the Cargill Brand Right Now Onyx until I could no longer get it anywhere here.


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

it depends on the mineral too. If it has a real high salt content (over 40%) they won't eat much due to all the salt. On the other hand, some minerals they just refuse to eat. Such went my $80 new custom mineral mix from a local mill I tried this summer. The goats, cattle, even wild deer refuse to touch it. grrr.... But between my 10 does, they eat approx 1/2 oz. daily each. I went back to my old standby of Purina/Land O Lakes Equine Merit. They gobble it up and look great.

Blocks are for cattle with rough tongues.


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't bother any more with my goats and minerals (blocks or loose). I feed them Crackers that have salt and then I mist the crackers with water and sprinkle with minerals. My Goats love thier crackers, this was my Vets answer to this problem.


----------



## Kits&Kids (Feb 10, 2012)

If you break the block in half with a large hammer the insides are very soft and moist. No ruff tongue needed to eat their needs that way.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Backfourty said:


> I use the 2 sided black plastic dishes sold at Tractor supply. I put a small amount out at a time like Alice does in 1 side & baking soda in the sother. The dishes are great because it keeps it off the ground so they aren't stepping in it & you can hang it high enough they won't poop or pee in it if you pick the right spot.
> 
> I use ADM Alliance Goat Power Loose Mineral but used to use the Cargill Brand Right Now Onyx until I could no longer get it anywhere here.


This is what I have learned works best (at least here) I too put about a cup of minerals in one side 1/2 a box of baking soda in the other, its never in there long enough to cake up. Also I have found _my_ goats hate cow minerals wasted $20 on that. I have goat minerals from MFA still working through 50# bag, ALL of them loved the loose goat mineral from Orschelns Country Lane and have to admit that stuff really smelled good, but the stores here don't carry it. Now my boys do like the BROWN mineral block I got for my horses...
And Shaq LOVES the Replemin plus, that buck will chase me down for some.

Blocks are a waste for goats for MAIN reason to much SALT they will stop licking before they actually get enough of the MINERALS they need.


----------



## BoerMomma (Oct 16, 2012)

We use Manna Pro Goat Minerals from Tractor Supply....the only thing around here :shrug: and it only comes in a 9lb bag for $8


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Seemed our loose mineral was always getting messed up. I'm terrible at remembering to put it out, etc. We've started using the replamin gel. I put it on a saltine, most eat it - some we're still working on


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

BoerMomma said:


> We use Manna Pro Goat Minerals from Tractor Supply....the only thing around here :shrug: and it only comes in a 9lb bag for $8


We use the same mineral and the goats love it. We put it in the same 2-sided feeder several of you all use and it works well. That said, there are weeks that they don't have any interest in minerals and weeks where they vacuum it up. That's goats for you. :goodjob:


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Just put a 1/2 cup out in a secure feeder that is up high enough that they can't soil it & it doesn't get rained on. If they get their feet in it, odds are good they won't eat it. 

They'll eat it eventually. Don't mix any feed in it & add more when it gets low. Keeping it fresh & clean is key.

When I first started using Right Now Onyx (not as yummy as the Manna Pro), I mixed in some baking soda to get them to eat it..... After a week, I stopped adding the BS.

I never use blocks..... Just icky in my book to expect them to lick something they poop on, not to mention it's hard for them to meet their mineral needs via a block.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I also think if you mix a little baking soda with it they are more apt to eat it to start out with.


----------



## iloveafarmer (Feb 23, 2008)

We're using kelp meal, for 9 critters they're eating about 4 cups per day. We just got the mineral feeder up 4 days ago, before that I was mixing it in with their grain but certainly not in that amount! I'm waiting for them to slow down on it a bit but so far they just hog it down.


----------



## PossumRidgeFarm (Feb 12, 2012)

We built a free feeder out of pvc pipe. The goats eat it sometimes and sometimes theyre not interested. We also offer baking soda with the same delivery system. It works well for our goats.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Kelp meal is a good supplement, but it's not an all around mineral.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

We use a loose mineral..Kent 365 for cattle..the goats and cattle really did show a lot of improvement after eating it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

In a high humidity area like the Texas Gulf Coast (it was 92% this morning), the homemade PVC mineral feeder won't work. I made one, and it's still in the barn, but the mineral gets damp. The goats won't eat it.


----------



## Buckhuntr (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks to everybody for all the suggestions. The loose mineral we have been giving them is Manna Pro w/ 12-14% salt. Today we put up a dedicated mineral feeder, along with another to hold baking soda. Two of the girls immediately had to sniff and taste the contents. 
Coincidentally, one of the goats has decided the block isn't radioactive after all, and has been nibbling at it this weekend. :huh:


----------



## anita_fc (May 24, 2008)

Radioactive - rotfl! Those goats can sure be suspicious of something new.

I've been using the 20% protein Meatmaker goat mineral blocks and my pygmies gnaw them down to a nub. I've also used Meatmaker loose mineral fed in PVC dispensers. I think they are a Sweetlix product. For a group of 6 goats, they get the whole block. For smaller pens (singles up to 3 animals) I split them into 3 or 4 pieces with a big hammer and hatchet.

Anita from Idaho
Dan-Ani Pygmy Goats
www.gndt.net/dan-ani


----------



## iloveafarmer (Feb 23, 2008)

A lot of folks around here just use kelp meal, we're one of the rare places that has enough copper in the soil for goats. Our vet said that it can be hard keep some breeds of sheep here because of copper toxicity. We are lacking selenium so will supplement that.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

We use a combination of everything We usually keep a small block in a holder mounted high enough they can't climb on it and tear it down. Usually gets worked over pretty good.
We put loose minerals in their feeders which have a 4" lip around so they can't spill a whole lot.
And we mix a small amount in their feed.

If your goats aren't interested in the minerals perhaps they really don't need them.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

iloveafarmer said:


> A lot of folks around here just use kelp meal, we're one of the rare places that has enough copper in the soil for goats. Our vet said that it can be hard keep some breeds of sheep here because of copper toxicity. We are lacking selenium so will supplement that.


Actually, a lot of places have enough copper. The problem is there are copper antagonists which reduce the absorption of it.


----------



## iloveafarmer (Feb 23, 2008)

southerngurl said:


> Actually, a lot of places have enough copper. The problem is there are copper antagonists which reduce the absorption of it.


Oh! Thanks, I just learned something! We must be adequate in copper and low in copper antagonists.


----------

